# Abuot Fry Set Ups



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i was just wondering what tank size most of you use to start your fry out in some pics of set ups would be nice also


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

?


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i put mine in a 10 but it seems like i loss alot this last batch was very big they started out good then one day i lost like half what kind of filter do you use and how many water changes do you do once they start eating


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry I'm not qualified enough to give advice


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

i think thats what happend i was not ready for them how do you keep them from getting sucked up the filter


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Fluval sponge over intake.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

interesting, here I am thinking the best way to go would be a sponge filter for my 30g, if and when it happens.


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

sounds good ill have to try that out i still have about 300 fry so far


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GL


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thanks for your input


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

GL


----------

